# Taking puppy home at 10 weeks - not ideal?



## babytarragon (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi there 

I just reserved a female cockapoo pup who is 7 weeks old. I am going part time in three weeks, so was hoping to take her then, but have been reading that it is better to take them at 8 weeks than older. 

Would really like to get opinions on this. I do have a dog sitter who can come in while I'm still full time but I'm thinking she'd be better off with mum and the breeder who works from home, than my house where she would have to be left alone between dog sitter's visits.

What are the disadvantages of taking a puppy when she's that couple of weeks older?


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi, I would say that ten weeks is fine. Have you spoken to the breeder about it?
Because of a holiday we didn't get Indie until she was just over 9 weeks  My last Gsd was 10 weeks old too and settled in brilliantly.


----------



## Maggs (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi, I agree that it's fine, much better than leave a puppy when you are full time, instead of her getting used to you. We got Maggie when she was 9,5 weeks old and she settled in just fine and as she was last to go from her parents' home, she was used to being the only puppy and so we didn't have the problem of her missing her litter mates.
The only disadvantage I can think of is if the breeder doesn't start with vaccinations, so she will get hers at 10 and 12 weeks, so it will be about 14 weeks till she is allowed out to socialize. Maybe you could ask the breeder to have the first vaccination done, so that you don't loose this valuable time. If he can't do it (ours didn't), don't worry, the puppy is still allowed to socialize with dogs in her own garden, granted the dogs have been vaccinated of course.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

babytarragon said:


> Hi there
> 
> I just reserved a female cockapoo pup who is 7 weeks old. I am going part time in three weeks, so was hoping to take her then, but have been reading that it is better to take them at 8 weeks than older.
> 
> ...


As long as the breeder is handling and socialising her and shes doing all the things that she should be doing at that age in all honesty it shouldnt be a problem at all.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

There is no problem taking a puppy at 10 weeks if the breeder is hands on with toilet training....basic training and socialisation. My pups all go between 10 and 12 weeks now as do many toy breeds. Better to be with the breeder than to have people coming in and out to care for the pup whilst you are working. I wouldnt let a pup go into that situation. I would insist it stay with me until your working hours were reduced. That way everything will be stable for the puppy which can be stressful for them...if their owner is away for too many hours in the early days.


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

Taking a pup at 10 weeks is fine, but it is vital that the breeder is socialising the pup or you may have behavioural issues. Could you possibly go and see it every other day so it can get used to you? Or is it bit far away? 

The best time to take pups in my opinion is about 8 weeks as then they can be socialised and training started! I got one of mine at 12 weeks and unfortunately it had a big affect on his interaction with people and dogs. 

Have a chat with the breeder and make sure he will socialise and everything  hope you have lots of fun with your new pup!!!!


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Meg was 10 weeks when we got her and we have had no problems at all - best of all was absolutely no crying at night, not even a whimper!


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Rio came home at 10 weeks with no problems.,


----------



## babytarragon (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks all for the replies, that's great to hear. I don't want to leave her at all but with part time hours it isn't long, and my husband works from home some days anyway.

She's having her vaccs along with the other puppies on friday, which is good!

The breeder is fine with me visiting her a lot until I take her, just wants a bigger deposit for her own peace of mind which I can understand.


----------



## DOGPERSON (Nov 28, 2011)

I would probably go for ten weeks minimum, preferably 12 weeks.

Noting that you need to socialise them well between 3 and 5 months to not wreck their development.

These definitely are the critical times, but so are times with their mother and siblings.

Good luck!


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

I got my only pup at 14weeks and everything was fab despite him living in a barn full of dogs and cows (He hates cows now though but as I don't have one I don't really care).

Some folk pick them up at 5weeks and other a lot older. If it suits you, suits the breeder and the pup has its parents and the breeder to learn from then it's no big deal.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

A lot of people have no problems with taking a puppy home older, and I got my pup at 14 weeks as a private rehome.

If I was buying from a breeder 8 weeks old would be the oldest I'd take, but if you're going to have to get someone else to look after the pup anyway, probably best to leave it at the breeder.


----------



## cazbah (Nov 2, 2009)

my pup was 13 weeks, I would do it again, he was really well socialised having learned from his mum and litter, he settled at night in his crate and slept from midnight to 7am, he picked up housetraining really fast and because he came from a family with kids to a kid free home he was used to children.
he is a really well adjusted little fella.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

DOGPERSON said:


> I would probably go for ten weeks minimum, preferably 12 weeks.
> 
> Noting that you need to socialise them well between 3 and 5 months to not wreck their development.
> 
> ...


Surely that's for toy breeds?

I have read that 7 weeks is a good age to bring a pup home as the first developmental fear period is experienced at around 8 weeks of age - the logic being that they aren't moved at a critical stage in their development. Added to that 7 - 12 weeks is the key human socialisation period - so if you get a puppy at 12 weeks you have to really trust that the breeder has done a lot of work for you on the socialisation front.

That said, we picked up Kilo just short of 9 weeks due to work commitments; he was socialised, got used to a crate etc for us and has been fine.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

The socialisation window to bond with a second species is 5-12 weeks, which is why I wouldn't leave a dog at a breeder's past 8 weeks, and I'd prefer to take one home at 6 1/2 to 7 weeks. If it's the only puppy left it's not so bad, but those weeks really need to be filled with more human contact than dog contactm which in an entire litter is impossible. A lot of dogs don't have a problem, but the trick is knowing which dogs are which - while they are puppies. I prefer to give myself and a pup the best possible chance.


----------



## SpringerLex (Jul 24, 2012)

BoredomBusters said:


> The socialisation window to bond with a second species is 5-12 weeks, which is why I wouldn't leave a dog at a breeder's past 8 weeks, and I'd prefer to take one home at 6 1/2 to 7 weeks. If it's the only puppy left it's not so bad, but those weeks really need to be filled with more human contact than dog contactm which in an entire litter is impossible. A lot of dogs don't have a problem, but the trick is knowing which dogs are which - while they are puppies. I prefer to give myself and a pup the best possible chance.


Six and a half to seven weeks is too young for a pup to leave it's breeders. I would take a pup at eight weeks. The puppy socialisation period is up to 16 weeks, not 12 weeks.

If you are going to leave the pup at the breeders then ensure the breeder is going to some groundwork. But ten weeks sounds like a decent time. There are some breeders out there who will keep the pups to ten weeks. But they are very responsible and do a lot of the groundwork.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

The socialisation period is not what I was talking about - I was talking about the ability of a dog to bond with a second species as if that species were its own - that's up to 12 weeks. A fear period sets in between 12 and 16 weeks, which may be where the confusion is.

Guide Dogs are placed with puppy walkers at 6 weeks of age. Although yes they are specially bred for the job, if it were too young I think they might have worked that out after 70 years.


----------



## leaky5 (Jul 11, 2012)

If your breeder does do the first vaccination, check with your vet that their make on vaccination is compatible with the breeders one.
I had a heart stopping few minutes whilst the locum at our vet check this with the regular vet.
I have heard of someone who had to start the course again because of this.

edit

BTW we brought Penny home at 11 weeks and she has been absolutely fine with people and other dogs.


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

leaky5 said:


> If your breeder does do the first vaccination, check with your vet that their make on vaccination is compatible with the breeders one.
> I had a heart stopping few minutes whilst the locum at our vet check this with the regular vet.
> I have heard of someone who had to start the course again because of this.


Agree, i had to start the course again with one of mine!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

My view is that it`s not the first 10 weeks that you should be concerned with but the next 10 years. 
No two dogs are the same and no two develop the same. The `guidelines` are simply that - a rough guide. 
Can I just say that I was so impressed that you are actually waiting till you go part time so have time for the dog? Well done.


----------



## babytarragon (Dec 28, 2010)

Claireanddaisy: thanks, it was hard to resist up till now but with my husband working from home one day a week and me working part time we can finally offer a good home for a dog!

the breeder us pushing for us to take her at 9 weeks, she thinks it's bad for our bonding. I feel bad making the breeder worry! I'm going to beg my work to let me go part time a eek early, who knows!


----------



## babytarragon (Dec 28, 2010)

Also, is taking a pup in the evening (after work) really bad for them settling in?


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

You never know your luck with work, hope they agree 
Have you got any photos of your pup yet?


----------



## babytarragon (Dec 28, 2010)

She is home!


Flossie by babytarragon, on Flickr

She's so cute, settling in really well


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

She's a cutie


----------



## HandsomeHound (Sep 1, 2012)

Awwww what a sweet pup. 

I got my 2nd pup when he was 16 weeks old, and had absolutely no problems with him whatsoever, he was housetrained in 2 days, we had no issues with separation anxiety, he was just the perfect pup, who turned in to the perfect dog.

Have lots of fun with your little cutie.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

No need to comment on the age to get them, cos now seen the pics! What a cutie! 

Our boy was 9 1/2 weeks and kennelled with the rest of the litter as the breeder was keeping a few and we have had no trouble at all with him.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

How adorable is she!!


----------

